
Satellite images show Grand Bahama before and after Dorian's wrath - evo_9
https://www-m.cnn.com/2019/09/03/weather/hurricane-dorian-bahamas-before-and-after-wxc-trnd/index.html
======
sarcasmatwork
This is a flawed compare. One is a satellite image, while the other looks like
street view. Bad example CNN....

~~~
verdverm
Plus they are not aligned, how hard could that be?

The only good CNN is the DL type ;]

